# Zoloft and flatulence



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Since I went back on Zoloft in October I've been tootin' like a trumpet in a windstorm. I know SSRIs affect the digestive tract a lot. But I've never got this much "wind" while I was on it before.

Anyone else have this problem? :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe with Paxil, but not so often. I would check the foods you are eating.
Foods high in vitamins can cause gas.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm eating the same foods I always have.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

i definitely do! i'm a vegetarian though so idk if that adds to it :-/


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you guys taking any adjuvent with your zoloft? I am about to start zoloft tomorrow in combination with the lamictal I am already taking (100 mg).

In my case, Limictal kind of amplifies antidressant response (mostly side effect). I am hoping to find a combo where I will amplify mostly the good effect.

I tried last month lamictal and prozac and ended up with anxiety and akatesia.

With wellbutrin I was edgy and shaky. And with effexor, the only med that ever worked for me, I turned like a zombie.

Did any of you have experience with lamictal+AD?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Since I went back on Zoloft in October I've been tootin' like a trumpet in a windstorm. I know SSRIs affect the digestive tract a lot. But I've never got this much "wind" while I was on it before.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? :hide


Lol, I only have that problem when my diet is crappy. Alot of times, "tootin" is a result of an overgrowth of bad bacteria in your body. Which it can become systemic. One thing I would advise is to buy a good probiotic supplement that contains a good amount of lactobacillus and bifidus strains. This is the good bacteria that lives in the digestive tract including the small and large intestines. They help prevent and heal leaky gut syndrome. They also are critical for the absorption of the nutrients you consume.That could be the issue and a diet change. Just a stab in the dark.
If all else fails, than maybe no zoloft.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> i definitely do! i'm a vegetarian though so idk if that adds to it :-/


Glad I'm not the only one. :blank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone know if SSRIs can cause this? I know they affect the digestive tract. They can give some people the runs. Why not gas? :stu


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been on zoloft for approximately 5 weeks. For the first 3 to 4 weeks I had this same problem. I think it has pretty much subsided now. Hopefully, yours will too.


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

I dunno what the problem is, that sounds like a great side effect to me. Just let em rip and blame zoloft.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

M4RTIN said:


> I dunno what the problem is, that sounds like a great side effect to me. Just let em rip and blame zoloft.


I about blow the sheets off the bed as it is. :um


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Something like 70% of the serotonin receptors lie within the GI tract. This is the reason that systemic medications like SSRI's have implications on appetite, digestion and removal of waste.

I'm unsure whether they become downregulated as the ones in the CNS (Brain) do, however they shouldn't give you too much trouble over time unless you have some underlying issue like IBS.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmm...no, I can't say I've ever had that problem with Zoloft. Have your eating habits changed at all since you started taking it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

tieffers said:


> Hmm...no, I can't say I've ever had that problem with Zoloft. Have your eating habits changed at all since you started taking it?


Nope. Not at all. :no


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Something like 70% of the serotonin receptors lie within the GI tract. This is the reason that systemic medications like SSRI's have implications on appetite, digestion and removal of waste.
> 
> I'm unsure whether they become downregulated as the ones in the CNS (Brain) do, however they shouldn't give you too much trouble over time unless you have some underlying issue like IBS.


No IBS. I tend to be on the constipated side, even after Zoloft.

I know SSRIs have a big effect on the GI tract. Also the reproductive system.


----------

